# Grim Reaper Monument



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I have started this thought I would give it a go and post as I go along.









Starting at the base, 2'x2' piece of plywood. then I screwed a couple 1x4's together on either side of a 3/4" "T" with 2 pieces of pvc attached to the "T". The little piece of dowel in the left corner is secured there by a screw. That is to hold Scythe.









Next, using all 3/4" pvc. I ran a piece up put a cross on it, put in two pieces for the arms and a small piece fo the neck. Grabbed my heat gun and bent them to my liking. Insert a couple hands I made(will post a how-to on those as well)put the Scythe in his hand and glued it there.









For the skull, I took a bolt ran it through a 3/4" cap and screwed it to the skull. For good measure I put some Gorilla glue on it.









Next a little light. I made an electric candle to put in his left hand. Just about any how-to on candles will work for this.
The head is on but not glued yet. I will do that after Monstermud.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a close up of the candle. I ran the wax/glue down his hand just for a little added touch.









Now for the base. I built the base 3'H x 2'W x 2'D. Total height of reaper and base will be just over 8ft. I made the base out of 1x2's.
Also I have added the chicken wire for the body and to build up arms and shoulders a little, I added pool noodles.









Next I am testing some landscape fabric on this instead of burlap. The layer you see here is just padding so chicken wire doesn't show through.









Well muddin' is done. I did use the landscape fabric so will see how it goes.
That's all I have for now.
Will post more when I have more.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

This is turning out to be really cool and I really like the red color. It's nice to see someone break away from the norm and try something different - I think this will pay off for you. And it may be just me, but I thought it was very clever to use the dowel to hold the scythe in place.

Psst! Ya gotta get that scythe bent!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking really good


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, think it may be too late to bend the Scythe. It is glued in place now! LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, it's an amazing transition once the cloak is put on. He looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The landscape fabric was a great choice. It's not rustic the way the burlap would be, but I like the smoother look you got with it. It also has a very nice drape to it.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree Roxy, Will see how it holds up after I paint it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Thanks guys, think it may be too late to bend the Scythe. It is glued in place now! LOL


Isn't it pvc? HEAT GUN . . . If the length is too short, hide a connector in his hand.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!! Hubby has been on me to try landscape fabric instead of burlap sometime, I'm interested to see how this turns out. It's looking awesome so far!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The Scythe is glued to the board and to his hand, If I try a heatgun might really mess it up!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice JOb


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, it looks fantastic!!! I'm interested in the red color- was that a primer coat, the paint you had on hand, or part of your ehvil scheme?

Can't wait to see the finished prop!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The reddish color is my monster mud, I grab oops paint at Home Depot to make my monster mud, can't beat $5 a gallon. So what ever color is there thats the color it becomes. A few months ago it was blue! LOL

I have a bit more done on the base and I have given Grim a base coat. I will be posting more pics tomorrow.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice prop! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well here are a few more updated pics.









The base is finally showing signs of life. 
I built the frame out of 1x2's. I covered it in 3/4" rigid foam, then took some 2" beadboard foam and trimmed it out. Next on all the corners, for design purposes only I took some 3/4" pvc and glued it on the corners.









I didn't like the small blade so I made this one out of a scrap piece of 3/4" foam. There will be a couple more design elements on it, I just popped it on there to take pics.


















Well here's Grim.
The only thing I've done to him is give him a base coat. I have at least 3 more coats to go before he's done.

Well, more when I have more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a handsome creature


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, My first monster mud project was a reaper also.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm looking at the progression pictures and I'm thinking that it's kind of OK, then BAM! The monster mud goes on and it looks freakin' fantastic! Awesome prop!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Tell me about the pvc on the corners. Just a whole piece of pipe glued on or did you cut out a section so it conformed to the corner? I'm doing a similar monument now and also want to adorn the edges.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

He looks great......what a transformation


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's see if I can explain this right.
I built a frame from 1x2's, 24" square,3ft high. I cut my 3/4" foam to those dimensions, 24" wide and 3ft tall. Once you attach that to the frame you are left with small gaps on the corners which 3/4" pvc fits in nicely.
I just glued the whole piece of pvc on there, made it a little longer so I could wedge it between the upper and lower trim pieces. There are very small gaps between the pvc and foam, I intend to run some caulk in there so it looks seamless.
Hope that helps judbbya.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Just ran through the posts, thanks for all the compliments. Monster mud is one of my favorite Halloween prop materials. You can do just about anything with it!!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice job! He looks great!

Randy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job with the landscape fabric, he looks great!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW it just keeps getting better and better! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks great!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

95% done.



















I just had to add more skulls!
I dug into the corners and glued them in, then using a little spackle I filled in any little gaps to make it look like they where carved on the corners



















I chose a simple design for my trim. The top I cut off sections at an angle, so the look will be shallow at the top and deeper at the bottom. On the bottom trim I just stepped it, then rounded off the corners.
I next filled in all the gaps and let it dry.










I also added a spider to the blade. What would a monument in Spyderwood be without a spider somewhere on it! LOL


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

On to paint!!









1st coat black.









2nd coat blue/gray, drybrushed.









3rd coat a light green/gray



















Well that's where I am now. I still need to give him a drybrush coat of light gray, trying to make the details pop a little more. I also need to make the plaque for the front.

Final post when I get the plaque done.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Even though he's not totally finished, I couldn't resist the photo op! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning work, Spyder!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

How did I miss this?! He is great! Very nice draping on the robes. I also like the wax dripping over his hand. awesome!
Can I suggest a wash of dark paint in the low spots to age it a bit.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! I like the idea of holding a candle, that with a nice little spotlight and this guy should creep out some totters.


----------



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

I think I'll give this one a shot and put a light in the head so that the eyes glow. Maybe a different pose as well so that I'm not completely copying you, lol. You've done an excellent job though!


----------

